# Kingdom Come: Deliverance by Warhorse Studios



## Hacunamatata (3. Juni 2014)

Hay Leute, 

wollte mal hier fragen was ihr von Kingdom Come: Deliverance haltet. Ich für meinen Teil finde das was die Jungs da von den Warhorse Studios basteln für revolutionär! Und ich muss wirklich sagen, dass das mal ein Spiel sein wird worauf ich mein Leben lang gewartet habe. Ich habe mir Videos über die Produktion und erste Gameplay Eindrücke rein gezogen und sowas war meines Wissens noch nie da. Wenn das Spiel nur die hälfte hält von dem was die Trailer versprechen dann werde ich mir im Herbst 2015 wohl mal Urlaub nehmen müssen. 

Wie seht ihr das? Teilt ihr meine Euphorie? Oder lässt euch dieses Kickstarter Projekt eher kalt?


----------



## Kaisan (11. Juni 2014)

Kingdom Come: Deliverance hat mich auch vom ersten Moment an fasziniert, die Idee dahinter wirkt unglaublich frisch und unverbraucht. Nur muss sich jetzt nur noch zeigen, ob das ganze wirklich entsprechend umgesetzt werden kann und ob das Entwicklerstudio, das bisher ja keine Erfahrung hat, ein wirklich bugfreies, umfangreiches Rollenspiel (und das auch noch ohne Fantasy-Elemente) aus dem Hut zu zaubern.


----------

